# How to choose the right level of nicotine



## Hooked (20/2/19)

It's always important to choose the right level of nic, but particularly when you're switching from smoking to vaping. If the nic strength is too low, you'll crave nic and then decide that vaping isn't working for you - and go back to the stinkies.

I'm sure this article will help you so please take the time to read it, but for your convenience I'm also posting a table of nic strengths from the article.

https://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2018...-levels-of-nicotine-for-your-vaping-pleasure/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (20/2/19)

Exactly, so why are all the mainstream eJuice’s 0mg, 3mg, 6mg. That’s is not ideal for new vapers trying to quit cigs. 

There are very few juice makers that offer anything over 6mg unless you consider Nic Salts which is not for everyone, only current options for higher Nic is Twisp. 

I started on 3mg because a store told me that was the right nic for my packet of cigs a day. No wonder I was doing hybrid Vape and Cigs for so long. 

Luckily I figured this all out and went and got some Twisp Juice, not bad juice at all, maybe not as flavourful but it gives me the Nic and throat hit I want so now I vape it 70% of time and for the rest I try find 6mg commercial juice. 

Next step is nic’ing up the commercial juices like Silver. 

So yes if you aren’t getting the current Nic you are basically wasting your time and money vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lingogrey (20/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Exactly, so why are all the mainstream eJuice’s 0mg, 3mg, 6mg. That’s is not ideal for new vapers trying to quit cigs.
> 
> There are very few juice makers that offer anything over 6mg unless you consider Nic Salts which is not for everyone, only current options for higher Nic is Twisp.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that there are very few higher nicotine commercial (freebase) nicotine liquids left @CaliGuy. Another option that you might want to consider (the few that I've tried long ago are of great quality - the Pumpkin Pie is something quite special and available in 12 mg and 18 mg; and a wide variety of flavor profiles are available) is this: 

https://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vap.../bumblebees-flavour-fluid-e-liquid-vape-juice
https://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vap.../bumblebees-flavour-fluid-e-liquid-vape-juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Exactly, so why are all the mainstream eJuice’s 0mg, 3mg, 6mg. That’s is not ideal for new vapers trying to quit cigs.
> 
> There are very few juice makers that offer anything over 6mg unless you consider Nic Salts which is not for everyone, only current options for higher Nic is Twisp.
> 
> ...



@CaliGuy Yes I agree with you. The problem is that most people vape 3mg so that's what vendors stock. However, have a look at https://alldayvapes.co.za/ @ADV-Des 
You can order your juice in whichever nic strength your require - also whichever VG/PG you want. And he's got a great selection to boot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (21/2/19)

Thanks @Hooked, exactly what I was looking for. So many flavours and customizable Nic and PG/VG ratios.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (21/2/19)

I would use 24mg as per the guide if only it didn't feel like I wrapped my lips around a bottle of turpentine and took a deep inhale.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (21/2/19)

Good thread @Hooked

I started with 18mg and on the Twisp Clearo it was quite tough to get the nic I felt I needed. I smoked about a pack and a half of Rothmans Blue a day.

@Andre sent me some juices once - early on in my vaping journey - and they were much stronger than normal. I found out they were 24mg. Probably suited for a very heavy smoker.

Today's equipment is much stronger - bigger power setups , more vaporisation going on - and more air. 

But I still think that for MTL on lower power setups new vapers should go for 18mg if they can to try get off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/2/19)

Lingogrey said:


> I agree with you that there are very few higher nicotine commercial (freebase) nicotine liquids left @CaliGuy. Another option that you might want to consider (the few that I've tried long ago are of great quality - the Pumpkin Pie is something quite special and available in 12 mg and 18 mg; and a wide variety of flavor profiles are available) is this:
> 
> https://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vap.../bumblebees-flavour-fluid-e-liquid-vape-juice
> https://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vap.../bumblebees-flavour-fluid-e-liquid-vape-juice



All of Bumblebee's juices are excellent!


----------



## Hooked (21/2/19)

Christos said:


> I would use 24mg as per the guide if only it didn't feel like I wrapped my lips around a bottle of turpentine and took a deep inhale.



I can't imagine vaping 24mg freebase, but in nic salts it's smooth sailing - or should I say, vaping.


----------



## Christos (21/2/19)

Hooked said:


> I can't imagine vaping 24mg freebase, but in nic salts it's smooth sailing - or should I say, vaping.


I have used 45mg nic salts and enjoyed it. 
In regular nic I struggled with 6mg as it's extremely peppery but I have found a juice master that uses nicotine nectar and I can use his 12mg with no pepper taste. 
Talking about you @Sash...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sash (21/2/19)

Agree with a lot of the things here and at the end of the day it just depends on what you're after. Some want a throat hit and some don't. Some want a nic hit and some don't. You have to find the setup, juice and the kind of "hit" you are after right at the beginning. It takes time to convert and is never easy to just switch as there are things like "habit" which also need to be broken.

That being said, I believe the conversion from analogs should begin at MTL or Nic Salts dependant on the user.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## BoboVA (13/8/19)

I smoked before 1 pack per day, but decided 18 mg a little, I use 24 mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/8/19)

Sash said:


> Agree with a lot of the things here and at the end of the day it just depends on what you're after. Some want a throat hit and some don't. Some want a nic hit and some don't. You have to find the setup, juice and the kind of "hit" you are after right at the beginning. It takes time to convert and is never easy to just switch as there are things like "habit" which also need to be broken.
> 
> That being said, I believe the conversion from analogs should begin at MTL or Nic Salts dependant on the user.


You sir, are pretty spot on.
I am just about on 5 months stinky free and here is what my uneducated experience has been so far:
1) I am a fidgety vaper (used to be a fidgety smoker), so I vape more for the habit and occupying my hands than a nicotine hit.
2) Nic salts smacked me in the face with a brick the one time I tried it, so if someone had put me up with a Nic Salt setup the first time, I would probably have relapsed to smoking.
3) I currently found my MTL "sweet spot" at 6mg 60/40 and 50/50 freebase juices and I vape A LOT. When I get a 12mg juice, it punches me in the face for half a tank, then I adjust and still vape just as much. So, for me the question was simply what the lowest nic level would be that will still give me a solid throat hit, in a juice that I enjoy, because I am going to vape the hell out of it anyway. In my single coil DL I do 3mg and in my dual RDA on a pot-mod, I burn through my DIY zero nic juice for some flavour and pretty clouds.

Don't get too hung up on only the nicotine requirement (unless you are 100% sure that your addiction is proportionately tied to the nicotine), but focus on what type of vape, flavour, experience will keep you off the cigarettes. In the end, if someone told me I could only take a couple of toots per hour, pure nicotine would not have kept me off the ciggies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Sash (13/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> You sir, are pretty spot on.
> I am just about on 5 months stinky free and here is what my uneducated experience has been so far:
> 1) I am a fidgety vaper (used to be a fidgety smoker), so I vape more for the habit and occupying my hands than a nicotine hit.
> 2) Nic salts smacked me in the face with a brick the one time I tried it, so if someone had put me up with a Nic Salt setup the first time, I would probably have relapsed to smoking.
> ...



I would just like to add an updated thought:
Intentionally trying to quit smoking or immediately substituting a vape for a cigarette can also cause a relapse. For those still on the stinkies dont try to immediately quit. Do both and eventually you will enjoy vaping more and push the cigarettes away. Be patient, your body is a champ - it's that brain that likes to cause arguments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (13/8/19)

Sash said:


> I would just like to add an updated thought:
> Intentionally trying to quit smoking or immediately substituting a vape for a cigarette can also cause a relapse. For those still on the stinkies dont try to immediately quit. Do both and eventually you will enjoy vaping more and push the cigarettes away. Be patient, your body is a champ - it's that brain that likes to cause arguments.



Exactly what I did. I use to keep my cigs and vape together and only when I really needed to I went for the stinkie. In the end I was down to 1 a day and decided to see how far I can push it. Been pushing a year and half now and not looking back.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

